# Declare assets abroad??



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

My husband is British and became a Spanish resident on Dec.19,2013.

According to my understanding, he does not need to declare his assets abroad until Mar.2015. Can anybody confirm this?

The assets are in shares, properties and cash savings. But how can you tell the value of the property and shares since they change everyday?

Also, does everybody use a lawyer to do this or do it yourself?


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Sandraw719 said:


> My husband is British and became a Spanish resident on Dec.19,2013.
> 
> According to my understanding, he does not need to declare his assets abroad until Mar.2015. Can anybody confirm this?
> 
> ...


We use a good gestor for our taxes. This question should be asked to your gestor.. The asset declaration is what a tax paying resident has on the 31st December. I appreciate your husband has only recently become a resident, but when we became residents, we were informed that fiscal residency began the day we applied. The law has changed since we became residents, but a gestor should give you the correct information. Other people may know how the system works nowadays, but I would not consider doing our own tax even though my wife was an accounts manager in the UK.


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Aron said:


> We use a good gestor for our taxes. This question should be asked to your gestor.. The asset declaration is what a tax paying resident has on the 31st December. I appreciate your husband has only recently become a resident, but when we became residents, we were informed that fiscal residency began the day we applied. The law has changed since we became residents, but a gestor should give you the correct information. Other people may know how the system works nowadays, but I would not consider doing our own tax even though my wife was an accounts manager in the UK.



Thanks for your advice.

Can you give us some idea which gestor do you use and how much they charge?

We are in La Zenia, Alicante.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You can make an appointment with the tax office and do it with them directly. I think it's free


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You can make an appointment with the tax office and do it with them directly. I think it's free


I know you can do this for your annual resident tax declaration (and yes, it is free) but I did not think it applied to the Declaration 720?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I know you can do this for your annual resident tax declaration (and yes, it is free) but I did not think it applied to the Declaration 720?


Ahh, sorry, it didn't occur to me that it would be different.

I'll ask a mod to erase that post.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ahh, sorry, it didn't occur to me that it would be different.
> 
> I'll ask a mod to erase that post.


You might be right, though, I was just asking in case my understanding was wrong!


----------

